# Her Hello Kitty litter box :)



## Prissy (Oct 28, 2011)

:smile: <3


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Oh my - what an expression! You want me to go in there?


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

Everytime I see "Hello Kitty" anything, I think of my Sadie Woo !!

She loves going over to the neighbor's house, 2 streets over, and stealing their little girl's knickers which have "Hello Kitty" on the front of them! (laughing)

I think Sadie is secretly a "Hello Kitty" fan. (unbridled hysterical laughter)


----------



## katrina89 (Jul 30, 2013)

That is so cute!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

What will they think of next... what's the special design?

I have an aunt that loves Hello Kitty. If she had a cat she would own this for sure! (Provided she knew of its existence.)

... does the box seriously say "polite & pink"?! :lol:


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

My son was born in Japan in the early 70's and Hello Kitty was all the rage even back then. 
Personally, I'd use this litter box as a bed. Cats can have issues with plastic covered boxes. Sorry if this disappoints but I'd rather be safe than sorry. She already looks not too impressed with it.


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

Ok, I should have indicated the little girls pants were hanging out on the laundry line! 

Holy moley, I just made Sadie sound a bit ... a bit... Oh, you know


----------



## Shybail (Nov 1, 2013)

Oh that is sooo cute! But hey so is the kitty!!!


----------



## AutumnRose74 (Oct 10, 2013)

Marcia said:


> She already looks not too impressed with it.


First thing that came to mind when I saw the expression in the second picture was "are you serious?? You don't expect me to USE that??!!"


----------



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm sure she'll enjoy playing in the boxes it came in


----------



## AutumnRose74 (Oct 10, 2013)

tezster said:


> I'm sure she'll enjoy playing in the boxes it came in


That reminds me of something I saw on Facebook yesterday. Two cats, each sitting in a shoebox. The though bubble above one says "why is our owner screaming and tearing her hair?" The other one thinks "Beats me. The dog got the shoes, we got the boxes. Pretty good trade-off to me."


----------

